# Weather Websites



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

What website do you guys use to check your local weather? I have noticed that the Yahoo weather is not that accurate. I would like something as close to accurate as possible that you know of. Thank you!


----------



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

I use www.weather.com
Seems to be pretty reliable. Plus you can look at an hour-by-hour screen of the weather.


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

sometimes I use khou.com or other news station satellite image sites


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

I've found lots of great info on www.wunderground.com

Net


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 9, 2008)

khou.com...what does that stand for?


----------



## DarrylS (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a good one I found to zero in on weather in virtually any area of the states. It also makes satellite or radar views of the specific areas available...Nice site.
http://www.weather.gov/


----------



## socofn (Oct 10, 2008)

NOAA or accuweather. JP


----------



## Adk Rebel (Oct 11, 2008)

*Crown Weather*

For those that like too much information, I like to use www.crownweather.com

It's based in the northeast (Maine), but their website is loaded with information, especially the tropic stuff. If you enter you zipcode you get a pretty good NWS forecast for your area.


----------



## WxSteve (Aug 18, 2012)

The best weather website for survivalists is FullScreenRadar.com and you can check it out here...
http://fullscreenradar.com


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Have any of you thought to learn how the read the weather signs, The ones Mother Nature gives us each and every day? 

Just a thought ... you know ... It is only a guess but when the SHTF I don't see many web sites/tv weather station being up and runnng ... 

Exit to add: No weather rocks PLEASE! lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are a few to get you started ... 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/what-do-animals-know-10620/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/weather-lore-8116/

Have fun ...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Edit to add: No weather rocks PLEASE! lol


Well you're no fun!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I usually use the local TV news website or some of the ones others have mentioned already.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 for weather.com they have different detailed forecasts, weather maps, and short video clips with the forecast.


----------

